# Using punch cards on Brother KH 820



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

I am trying to teach myself how to use this Brother KH820, so I can teach my mother. I have replaced the sponge bar, so I am able to do basic knitting. I have been trying to use the punch cards that came with the machine. I have followed the instructions in the manual picture by picture and haven't been able to get it to work. The needles did not get selected automatically like the manual says.

I have an Elna 2400, that also uses punch cards, so I set it up with one of the Brother cards, using the same yarn and was able to get it to work, so I suspect there is something about the Brother machine that I have missed. Any suggestions?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If you do all the steps according to the manual and nothing happens; check the timing belt at the back of the needle bed, its supposed to move as you knit with a pattern card, is the timing belt moving? Did you switch from normal knitting to KC? 
Did any needles get selected to upper working position/D? If not, check to be sure you have your pattern card properly connected, if you have the two ends connected so that there is no solid space all the spaces have holes no needles will be selected to D. 
If you knit the carriage back and forth a few times and the belt is working but the card is not advancing and it is unlocked, or it is skipping rows, and the carriage settings are all set correctly, the card reader could just be all gummed up with old greese.


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for replying. The timing belt did not move, and the card did not advance, and no needles were selected. The manual doesn't even mention the timing belt, so I didn't know to check it.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

If you ease out the timing belt enough to get a firm grip and gently pull it (either direction - it's a complete circular band) and it moves a little or hopefully quite a lot, wrap a very oily cloth around your thumb and forefinger and work right round the band two or three times which lubricates both the band and the wheels it runs around- you may release any jam in that section of the machine. And your question takes me back to a very red-faced moment in my learning days and gave the service man a good laugh - I forgot required needles need to be put in B position for the card to work - but no-one else would be so foolish, would they?


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

The timing belt only moves a little and not very easily. I have put some cleaner/lubricant on it and am waiting patiently for it to work. 
The needles were in the right position according to the manual, but the belt and the punch card never moved.


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

I went back to working on this machine today. The timing belt is now working freely. The lace carriage will make holes in my knitting. I received the service manual, and took a look at it. 

The Punch Card STILL does not move. I have decided to take the machine back to my Dad and have him look at it. He is much better at that sort of thing than I am, and with the manual, I am sure he will have more success than I have. 

If he doesn't get anywhere, there is always the dealer. Thanks for the help and tips.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

The lock isn't set on the punch card advance mechanism is it? There is a lever that I thought took it out of work, but then again I may be thinking of the Singer/Studio/Silver Reed machines. I know there is a lever to make it double length the design. I also thought you could stop the card on the brother. Been waaaaay too long since I've used p.c. machines.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

I was right, there is a card lock lever. I just looked up an old manual.
In order for the card to advance there is a little lever that must be released near the knob that you turn to install the card into the reader. Move it back to lock forward to let the card advance.
Hope this is all that's wrong with it. You don't even want to start messin' around with the cams and rods under the cover. 
Woody


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

There is a lock near the punch card and it seems to work. When you set the card you move it forward and move the carriage across the needles. You then set it back and begin to knit. When I tried this, the needles were never selected and the punch card never moved. When I looked in the manual, I knew I was in over my head, so I am not taking anything else apart. I will take the machine to my Dad, he is very good at fixing things, if he doesn't want to do it, I will take it in to a professional.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Look on ebay at the knitting machine punch card readers to see if any can be used in your KH820. You will then see the simple part that is giving you issue. Most likely its just gummed up with 30 year old greese. Especially since the belt was also needing lube and is now working. 
When the pc reader is removed the old greese may be able to be cleaned out and new greese applied. Hopefully then it will work just fine. Many Dad's are very good at doing this type of mechanical repair.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Friendlyfrogsandrainbows said:


> There is a lock near the punch card and it seems to work. When you set the card you move it forward and move the carriage across the needles. You then set it back and begin to knit.
> 
> No, You leave the lock unlocked. You never set it back and begin to knit. You must take the carriage across the needles to select on the initial row only, that's it. It will automatically do the needle selection from there on.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Friendlyfrogsandrainbows said:


> There is a lock near the punch card and it seems to work. When you set the card you move it forward and move the carriage across the needles. You then set it back and begin to knit.
> 
> No, You leave the lock unlocked. You never set it back and begin to knit. You must take the carriage across the needles to select on the initial row only, that's it. It will automatically do the needle selection from there on.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

My 260 was like that. It had years of old oil in it. I took a hair dryer to the punchcard reader and just blew warm air into it. It soften the old oil and then I could move it. That might be a thing for you are your Dad to try. Good luck.


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

I took the Brother KH820 into the shop today. Dad decided he didn't want to look at it. When the technician looked at it, he lubricated the punch card reader, the carriage, and a few other spots. After waiting about 15 minutes, everything was working. Now to see what I can do with it.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

YAY! Have fun,
Dagmar


----------

